# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.3.2 Added Many Alcatal & Many PID & Makes Samsung Factory More Faster !

## mohamed73

*What's new ?*    *SAMSUNG SMALL UPDATE:* *FACTORY UNLOCK communication improved:* *now it's more faster and stable*     *ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE WITH NEW MODELS* *ALCATAL NEW PROVIDERS:* * OT-1013D**OT-1013X**OT-1035A**OT-4018E**OT-4035Y**OT-7040R**OT-I216A*     *ADEED MORE THAN 2000 NEW PROVIDERS*     *You can post Bug Reports in this thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *HxcMagma Factory Unlock Prices*  *1 Credit = 1 Unlock = 12 USD الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 5 Credits = 5 Unlocks = 55 USD الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 10 Credits = 10 Unlocks = 100 USD الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * You have Bulk Qty ? need Cheap ? Please contact me*  * Skype: Faisal_Computer*     *Download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Stories:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

